# DSG for 3.2 tt



## beechwood (Dec 16, 2011)

I am a new member and have owned my 3.2 dsg for just over 1 year. As a die hard air cooled 911 man I did not really want to like the Audi - but I think it if brilliant. In general I like the dsg gearbox but had a recent experience that might explain some of the hesitancy you get restarting after braking. A few weeks ago I had an EPC error which was traced to a faulty brake switch. In essence the faulty brake switch was telling the management system to stop fuelling and so the car was very hesitant. After the faulty brake switch was replaced the car is transformed. No hesitating when starting off again after braking. Anyone else found the same experience?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Beechwood, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Hi,
ive not experienced any brake switch issues and not heard of any either.
Interesting that a brake switch can effect fuelling though.
Do you have a technical write up on how this interaction works.

Glad your back on track and enjoying her.
Steve


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum 

For events, discounts and other benefits including a fantastic quarterly magazine, have a look at joining
the TT Owners Club

Click on below link to view the site

http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to trhe mad house


----------

